# Tire Troubles!



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

Hello everyone! Just got back from maiden voyage. went 1600 miles round trip, from here to ft.leonardwood mo, and back. on way home, 81 miles from campground , 7:30 am , pulled into flying j travel plaza, gassed up , pulled over to rv parking, get out to go pay, a guy says "hey you know your misin' a tire on this side?" walked around to pass. side, sure enough, front tire on camper is gone, BLOW OUT!!! mind you, the camper may have 1250 miles on it tops!! there was 50# pressure as stated in tires. Keystone states its not a warranty covered item , but Duro tire will replace it. Love the camper , but this is first time dealing with Bias ply tires. I'm wondering if we shouldnt just replace them all(5) with GoodYear Marathon Radials.??? 
As far as other troubles , I did have a water leak, the city water inlet hose clamp was loose , easy fix , but had to put a fan in to dry carpet







. Also, the radio/ cd player isnt the greatest, it wouldnt play cd's and station pick up was weak. but Oddessy ( distributor has already authorized a replacement , and dealer has it ordered. ) overall tho, the Outback is a great unit!! plenty of storage space , living space , etc. love this floorplan. Towed like a dream . lots of hilly terrain , and some steep, (6-7%) grades. truck purred along comfortably at 60 mph up hills , and other times 65mph. at about 2900 Rpm's. and averaged 8.7 mpg. 
My biggest concern is the Tires , dont really want the expense of $414.00 to replace all 5 tires , but then again , I want my family to be safe!! Give me your ADVISE!! Thanks, Jerry


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

One thing I do know about trailer tires...they don't last! I replaced the trailer tires on my last trailer after 2 seasons. They were weather checked really bad. The trailer was new only 2 years prior. I replaced them with radials. I have not had a problem on my Outback tires. I will probably wait to replace, but will go with a good radial tire when I do.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Found this link regarding bias ply tires:

http://www.michelingc.com/na_eng/News/85.html

I will not replace the bias ply tires right away (too many other things to buy to get the camper ready to go) but will replace with radials within 6 months...guaranteed. According to the article above, even gas mileage is affected by running on bias ply tires.

Not going to compromise safety. Camping trips are supposed to be stress relievers, not stress enhancers.

Randy


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I also had a blowout on my Duro tire, but on my 21RS. I found the black tank handle missing as I was changing the tire in Gague, NM at 105 degrees! The handle just unscrewed and impacted the tire. Keystone did replace the handle! Please check both the handles on any 21RS! I was lucky as I was on a straight section of interstate when it blew.


----------



## jtbmjb (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok, now you have me wondering...

(BTW my first post. Love the site! Great job all involved)

I bought my 21rs last summer (03)
LOVE IT!








Does it come standard with Bias Ply Tires? I never thought to check! I assumed they were radials.









jtbmjb


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

jtbmjb,

Welcome to the forum.

I read a great article on trailer tires in trailer life a few months back. One of the most important things you can do to maintain your tires is to check the pressure regularly. Low pressure can not only damage the tire very quickly, but greatly increases the load on the other tire, possibly overloading it and therefore shortening its lifespan. The article also said tires should be replaced every five years regardless of mileage since the rubber deteriorates and increases the chance of a blowout.

I plan on using mine as long as I can and then I'll put radials on.

Does your 21RS have the entry style bike door or the storage compartment style door (two locking catches)? Ours is an '03 and has the storage compartment style door and we had a couple of leaks in the beginning.

Mike


----------



## jtbmjb (Jan 19, 2004)

Hello to you too!

We do have the two locks on the bike door and they tend to stick. I have not noticed any leaks, but we have only had it since last july. When I pull it out of storage in about a month, I will check........

I remember reading the article you refer to. I will search through my old trailer life mags and reread it.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

jtbmjb,

Yes, unfortunately, bias ply tires are standard. Upgrade not available to radial tires, unless you do it yourself. I will put radials on after 1 year on the bias plys.

Randy


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Very Interesting,
I was just at the RV show in Rockland NY and while there I was looking at the KZ Frontier, great floorplan but 26 feet is too long for me.... we told the salesman that we were comparing their unit to a Outback 21RS and he said "you mean the one that uses those Bias Ply tires? I saw one of them on the side of the road and I could not believe they use that garbage?" I said that I have no Idea what you are talking about and continued the conversation thinking all of these tires HAVE to be the same and this was a sales line.
Well, yesterday I bought a 21RS and now I see from this post that I probibaly should just bite the bullet and change these tires or face a higher possibility of tire problems, that kind of stinks!!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Sound like typical salesman babble, bash the competition, but he was right I still need to change mine- maybe next year.


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

Any tire can have problems. My wife has had two flats in the last year - with radials. Keystone's guide does state to check the tire pressure. Like anything else if you do not watch it, problem can (and probably will) develop.

Ed


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Okay guys, I am getting a bit scared. Is this a real issue?? Really??









We are considering a Spring trip to FL with the TT this year and this thread is starting to worry me.

I do watch the pressure pretty good, but I may forget a time or two.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Well DC,

From Maryland (is that where you are?) to Florida is a long trip. You have a brand new camper with brand new bias ply tires. Some guys in the forum have had their camper for 2+ years and not replaced the tires yet.

Personally, I would switch them for good radials before you leave. While you are at it, why not put some nice polished aluminum or chrome wheels on that baby as well?








OK...maybe don't go that far.

Considering a long trip like that, I would replace. We are only camping this year in Colorado and maybe Nebraska. I will replace my tires before next season.

Here is more information on bias ply tires:

http://www.michelingc.com/na_eng/News/85.html
http://www.off-road.com/hummer/bias-radial-tech.html

Randy


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi DC, I would also say change them if it is going to make you feel better while on the road, I hate driving with that worrying feeling rolling around in my head, peace of mind can go along way.
Rob


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

Last summer I put almost 5000km (1km = .6m) on the tires. No problems. Just check them as you start out each day and you should be fine.

Ed


----------

